# Help with holiday prep please.



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Reading the post regarding cycle board reflector requirement for Italy has made me think what else is required before we leave in a couple of weeks.

I’m sure that it has all been clearly listed before but having difficulty locating it. Could anyone please point me in the direction or Add to my list?

Thanks

Spare bulbs, spare spectacles, high vis jackets, cycle reflective board, 

Buttons


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this may help see here
chapter


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks chapter that's perfect.
Buttons


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Where you aiming for? Just back after 4 weeks away including 3 in Italy. Might help on areas and sites etc.


----------

